# Figure Skating in Germany



## thereyougo! (Dec 30, 2016)

This isn't usually my bag, and figure skating is incredibly fast moving.  The Z coped pretty well, just had to time the bursts and hope I didn't miss much whilst waiting for the buffer to clear...

645Z and 80 -160 at f/5.6 and ISO 3200 1/800




Olga copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr




Olga 2 copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice set!


----------



## Causapscal (Dec 30, 2016)

Very good shots


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## hokies2379 (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow.  The look on her face in the second one shows that, as graceful as it looks, it's hard work!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice, more like figure hanging...


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 30, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice, more like figure hanging...



Lol. I do have quite a few of skaters on the ice just have had very poor internet so not been able to post them


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 13, 2017)

This was the live action for that skater...


----------

